# Rib Block Coding



## Thumper72 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am in need of some assistance on how to code a Rib Block Procedure. I can not find a CPT code for it and I've never coded one before. Please advise if you can help. 
Thanks so much.

Teresa


----------



## gperalta (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it to block pain?




tkavanaugh@kvch.com said:


> I am in need of some assistance on how to code a Rib Block Procedure. I can not find a CPT code for it and I've never coded one before. Please advise if you can help.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Teresa


----------



## gperalta (Jun 30, 2011)

look at 64420 (one) and 64421 (multiple)
intercostal nerve  ( blocking pain)


----------



## Thumper72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes it was to block pain. Thanks so much!! Very helpful.


----------

